# Site Statistics for April



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

These statistics are from April 14 thru April 30 (the first 13 days of the month were unavailable).

Our total hits were 2,094,041

Unique IP addresses served: 7,657


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I did the math and that comes to 273.5 hits per IP address. Isn't that really high?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Not at all. But I'd like to know browsers and OSes


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bowling For Soup _
> *I did the math and that comes to 273.5 hits per IP address. Isn't that really high? *


Not really considering that it covers a 17 day period. If you divide that number by 17 you get 16 hits per day per user. That would be about right. Of course, some hit the site WAY more than others.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here ya go Mark

*Browsers:*
MSIE: 92.78 % (299133)
Netscape: 6.933 % (22353)
Opera: 0.065 % (210)
Konqueror: 0 % (0)
Lynx: 0.013 % (42)
Other: 0.202 % (654)

*Operating Systems: *
Windows: 95.40 % (307595)
Linux: 0.096 % (310)
Mac/PPC: 1.633 % (5267)
Unknown: 2.733 % (8814)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Awesome Steve! I feel really sorry for the 42 people using Lynx Unless, of course, they are using it because they WANT TO (I have a friend at school who uses Lynx for that reason). BTW, is Mozilla counted as Netscape or as Other?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmmmm, I dont now what Mozilla would considered, my guess would be 'Other'. Although it wouldnt suprise me if it counted as 'Netscape'


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Congrats on the impressive stats, Chris. What happened to the first half of April?

Yes. Other sites also count Mozilla as Netscape.

From the NS 6.2.2 'about' page...

_"Netscape 6.2.2
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Win98; en-US; rv:0.9.4.1) Gecko/20020314 Netscape6/6.2.2"

"[Netscape] Copyright © 2000-2002 Netscape Communications Corporation. Portions of this code are copyrighted by Contributors to the Mozilla codebase under the Mozilla Public License and Netscape Public License. All Rights Reserved."_

Nick :smoking:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *Congrats on the impressive stats, Chris. What happened to the first half of April?
> *


We did a server upgrade which reset the stats to zero.


----------

